# P&O Ferries.



## myvanwy (Mar 17, 2022)

Just heard that P&O are returning ferries to port to await an announcement some time today. any ideas? How do you keep an idiot in suspense?


A spokesperson for P&O Ferries said:

“P&O Ferries is not going into liquidation. We have asked all ships to come alongside, in preparation for a company announcement.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 17, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> How do you keep an idiot in suspense?


I will tell you later


----------



## 2cv (Mar 17, 2022)

BBC article Here


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 17, 2022)

2cv said:


> BBC article Here


I wonder if Putin got shares in them


----------



## Deleted member 84699 (Mar 17, 2022)

According to ITN and Guardian they have sacked all 800 staff and are replacing them with cheap agency workers.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 17, 2022)

Very nasty especially for those on the Cairnryan route...no other jobs ?


----------



## Dezi (Mar 17, 2022)

On the local news, south, it say,sthat the situation could be quite serious for P&O and  some sacked crewmen 
are refusing to leave their ships.

We will wait and watch with interest.

Dezi


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 17, 2022)

They`ve got 6 weeks to get it sorted otherwise i shall be very annoyed


----------



## GeoffL (Mar 17, 2022)

According to some reports, P&O have sacked all their UK onboard workers to replace them with cheaper, foreign labour. Those sacked are none too pleased and so have refused to leave the vessels concerned. In Larne, P&O are alleged to have sent around 'da boys' (aka. a couple of vanloads of security personnel) and the skipper raised the gangway in response, denying them access to the vessel.
I don't know about anyone else, but P&O have just joined my very short list of companies with who I won't do business.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 17, 2022)

We have one boat captured at Larne, she may be scuttled after the lads sell the diesel fuel.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 17, 2022)

Greengrass said:


> I wonder if Putin got shares in them


40% is Russian owned


----------



## Boris7 (Mar 17, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> 40% is Russian owned


I thought that DP World returned to 100% Dubai ownership in 2020 and they took over the entire debt.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 17, 2022)

Price of channel tunnel tickets almost doubled today.  They don't miss a trick.


----------



## RSD7a (Mar 17, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> According to some reports, P&O have sacked all their UK onboard workers to replace them with cheaper, foreign labour. Those sacked are none too pleased and so have refused to leave the vessels concerned. In Larne, P&O are alleged to have sent around 'da boys' (aka. a couple of vanloads of security personnel) and the skipper raised the gangway in response, denying them access to the vessel.
> I don't know about anyone else, but P&O have just joined my very short list of companies with who I won't do business.


Yes, dismissed via a pre recorded video message. Disgusting. I'll certainly not be using them.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 17, 2022)

RSD7a said:


> Yes, dismissed via a pre recorded video message. Disgusting. I'll certainly not be using them.


I wont be able to get off the island if they go down, though I have a lilo and 2 spoons if needs must.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 17, 2022)

Well we don’t want you


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 17, 2022)

GeoffL said:


> According to some reports, P&O have sacked all their UK onboard workers to replace them with cheaper, foreign labour. Those sacked are none too pleased and so have refused to leave the vessels concerned. In Larne, P&O are alleged to have sent around 'da boys' (aka. a couple of vanloads of security personnel) and the skipper raised the gangway in response, denying them access to the vessel.
> I don't know about anyone else, but P&O have just joined my very short list of companies with who I won't do business.


One of the Captains here in Hull has done the same, citing some maritime law or other


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 17, 2022)

I shall not use P&O ever again!

I spoke to someone I bumped into today about the situation. Coincidentally his nephew is, or was, a crew member and had not heard about the situation. Shortly afterwards he received notification of his dismissal.

He was on leave for the week as part of a week on/week off roster. Many of his effects, including his ticket, were on board still. So he was faced with a drive from Gloucestershire to Dover to recover his possessions.

It's disgusting!


----------



## Bigshug (Mar 17, 2022)

Is anyone abroad at the moment that will be affected by this?


----------



## Dezi (Mar 18, 2022)

Further to yesterdays comment,according to this mornings  local news P&O 
have just committed  industrial Hara kiri  in full view of everybody.

The future does not look good for the company.

Dezi


----------



## Wully (Mar 18, 2022)

Going to Holland with DFDS in a few weeks booked a while back. Had a look this morning and it’s nearly doubled in price for the same crossing.


----------



## alcam (Mar 18, 2022)

Wully said:


> Going to Holland with DFDS in a few weeks booked a while back. Had a look this morning and it’s nearly doubled in price for the same crossing.


Oops maybe , for once , I should have bought a return ticket


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## REC (Mar 18, 2022)

Dezi said:


> Further to yesterdays comment,according to this mornings  local news P&O
> have just committed  industrial Hara kiri  in full view of everybody.
> 
> The future does not look good for the company.
> ...


I do hope so!


----------



## Tonybvi (Mar 18, 2022)

Wully said:


> Going to Holland with DFDS in a few weeks booked a while back. Had a look this morning and it’s nearly doubled in price for the same crossing.


Strange that one Wully.  We booked DFDS Newhaven to Dieppe a few weeks back leaving here at Easter and just checked - exactly the same price today as a few weeks back.
Envy you going to Holland as that was our plan this year as we love motorhoming in Holland.  However as of now they still need a test before travelling and I just couldn’t be ar**d to go through all that again.  Maybe we’ll sneak in from France, Belgium/Germany!!


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 18, 2022)

I checked the cost of our potential crossing. (Tunnel)
Late May and late August.
No difference.
But that is today.
I guess it will depend on if and when PO start again.
As others have posted they will only get my custom in desperation.
I had a falling out with them in 2015 when they directed us up a bendy ramp.... My complaint was duly ignored
 Not used them since !


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 18, 2022)

will have a huge effect and disruption to goods being transported in and out of uk..via the ferry..........its just one thing after another........AND MORE TO COME......


----------



## Wully (Mar 18, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> Strange that one Wully.  We booked DFDS Newhaven to Dieppe a few weeks back leaving here at Easter and just checked - exactly the same price today as a few weeks back.
> Envy you going to Holland as that was our plan this year as we love motorhoming in Holland.  However as of now they still need a test before travelling and I just couldn’t be ar**d to go through all that again.  Maybe we’ll sneak in from France, Belgium/Germany!!


We booked a while back think there was some sort of 25% discount so basically the van was free. it looks like it’s the cabins they are taking the mick with we got commodore cabins both ways usually expensive but if you book far enough in advance it’s worth paying the extra. We love Holland at Easter not too busy and the tulips ore usually out.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 18, 2022)

Just had confirmation from P&O that our evening sailing from Hull to Rotterdam on the 21st March has been cancelled. Great start to our six month tour of Europe! On a more positive note, they say we’ll receive a full refund which is a fair bit more than the £179 I’ve just paid for the ‘flexi’ Stena crossing from Harwich to the Hook of Holland the following morning with a two birth outside cabin! Obviously it’s going to be more expensive to drive from Heysham to Harwich instead of Heysham to Hull, but hey, in the messed up times we live it could have been much worse.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 18, 2022)

Stay at home and dont go to rome, freight here is bu--ered and trucks stuck with foods on the boats at Larne.


----------



## Tonybvi (Mar 18, 2022)

Wully said:


> We booked a while back think there was some sort of 25% discount so basically the van was free. it looks like it’s the cabins they are taking the mick with we got commodore cabins both ways usually expensive but if you book far enough in advance it’s worth paying the extra. We love Holland at Easter not too busy and the tulips ore usually out.


When we take Newcastle to Ijmuiden we always book a commodore cabin - for us it’s part of the holiday and I just love the timing of that ferry.  Get on board, have a drink then a good relaxed meal in the posh restaurant with a bottle of wine, comfortable bed and not too early wake up in the morning with breakfast  brought to you in bed.  Makes me regret not booking that route now rather than that awful trek down to Newhaven!


----------



## SimonM (Mar 18, 2022)

Does anyone have any idea if the French employees have also been made redundant?


----------



## barryd (Mar 18, 2022)

Are they still having the sit in with the gang planks raised? They should have just driven off out to sea and all gone in different directions. All that booze and food on board. Just have a massive leaving party in the Bay of Biscay or something and leave the boat in Morocco or Some Fjord in Norway. Rock n Roll!


----------



## Boris7 (Mar 18, 2022)

A few weeks ago we were told that any bookings on our freight account with P&O would allow us to board the next available ferry Dover / Calais be it P&O or DFDS, looking back it seems they may have been gearing up for this.

But I’m not sure why DFDS would play ball?  Maybe the long term plan could be for P&O to pull the plug on the UK and sell their ships to DFDS?

Either way, they’ve caused mayhem and the way they’ve treated staff is simply appalling.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 18, 2022)

SimonM said:


> Does anyone have any idea if the French employees have also been made redundant?


Only what I've read, but only british staff have been fired.


----------



## SimonM (Mar 18, 2022)

Perhaps Boris can bar P&O from docking at our ports?


----------

